# Exploding iphone (unlock gone bad)



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

We were so happy, all the software part was done, so we started opening the iphone. The antenna cover was a bit tricky but eventually it came off. Then we started to open the metal cover (after taking out the 3 screws) and PUFF, up it went in smoke, I think my collegue must have touched something. It literally went up in black smoke. I was so hot that when I tried to pick it up I burnt my fingers. So, this is for shure the most difficult part of the whole process. I don't know what he did, as I had just stepped out of the room to fetch something when I heard a scream...they got such a fright. I will post a photo of the iphone... To everybody out there, be carefull....

Exploding iphone - Hackint0sh


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/55086-kablooey.html


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

looks like he ibombed...


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Thats the real reason I am still waiting for software unlock!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

2 friends just purchased iPhones from USA 3 days ago. Tomorrow they are going to get them unlocked... I really hope same thing won't happen! The iPhones feel unbelievably SOLID! Even my nokia cellphone feels like garbage compared to the iPhone! I love the little devices... only not worth the $... $600 too much 4 me!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

This is the very reason i am leaning away from the *h/w unlock*. Though I would not be doing any of the tampering myself, but I don't like the sound of it one bit. 

Man, after seeing that jpg, I was simply saddened.

man.

H!


----------

